# Cub cadet snow plow



## dieselman73

I need help, i have a cub cadet 48” snow plow it was originally for a wide frame 1450 and the person I bought it off of took the bracket that mouths to the front of the tractor and make it to work for a narrow frame tractor. I want to convert it back to a wide frame mount i need picture of it and dimensions and also how do i put the trip springs back on i repainted it and i don’t know how to put them back on. The picture is what i need help with. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## sixbales

Howdy dieselman73,

Your best bet is to go to onlycubcadets.net website and state your problems to cub cadet members/owners.

Also try an internet search for 'how does a snow plow attach to a wide frame - only cub cadets'. You will find this photo there...it's a starting point.








View attachment 36694


----------



## sixbales

Regarding the springs, I found the following post on MTF written by "Cub Cadet Head":
_______________________________________________________________________
"According to the IH manual:

Remove the rod holding the blade at the bottom, lean the blade backward and up over the top of the bracket, hook the springs in their respective places, then push the bottom edge of the blade down to it's rightful position and slide the rod back into place.

Good Luck AND DON'T GET HURT"


----------



## dieselman73

Thanks everyone for the help


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

